

Finally Waving The White Flag to Objective-C 2.0 - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/dec/04/finally-waving-the-white-flag-to-objective-c-2-0/

======
tlrobinson
I think it's somewhat petty to dismiss Objective-C 2.0 because it was created
by Apple. gcc's Objective-C support originated at NeXT. Apple is the closest
thing to a benevolent dictator Objective-C has.

Otherwise I agree with him. Synthesizing accessors (like attr_accessor in
Ruby) is nice, as is fast iteration. Dot notation for property access isn't a
huge win but some people seem to like it.

------
maximilian
not having to write getter and setter methods seems like a really big deal. I
hate doing that passionately.

I'm surprised he didn't mention having a GC. Does the iPhone not have a GC? I
hate doing memory management.

~~~
cabalamat
> _not having to write getter and setter methods seems like a really big deal_

I agree. I've not used Objective C but if a language forces you to write the
same boilerplate code again and again, it's badly designed.

~~~
DLWormwood
> if a language forces you to write the same boilerplate code again and again,
> it's badly designed.

It's not that ObjC was badly designed, it's that it was designed before modern
OOP principles were popularized. ObjC 1.0 dates back to the mid-80's, if not
sooner, if you count some of the work done with SmallTalk as a predecessor.
Most of what people think is part of ObjC is really "convention" from the
NeXTStep/Cocoa APIs, not something actually designed in to the language in the
first place.

